# 1st consultation at GRI



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello,

I have just received a first consultation date for GRI...30tn April. Has anyone had an appt recently and knows the waiting time for IVF? We have been on the list for 6 months so far.

In the mean time we are egg sharing at Nuffield, I should start treatment on the 10th April. 

Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Miss pooh (May 26, 2013)

Hi Caz,

We have also been referred to GRI following Monklands not being able to treat us. We have been on the list for around  5 months now and when referred, Our Monklands consultant said it was a 12 month waiting list for actual treatment. I don't know if this is from referral or first appointment, Monklands couldn't tell us. 

We originally got a letter saying we would get 6 weeks notice of appointment, but so far nothing. 

All the best xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Give them a call and they will be able to tell you, it all depends on your postcode x


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Almost all Health Boards in Scotland are now at 12 months or below.  Greater Glasgow and Clyde were at 19 months however this is falling month on month so hopefully will be in line with all other Boards soon.  We ( Infertility Network Scotland) work with all the clinics and Health Boards in Scotland so I hope this helps a bit.  We are holding a patient info day on the 5th April which last year everyone found really helpful and thus we were asked to hold one again this year if you are interested in attending.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you Burnsie that is really helpful. All the consultants we have seen privately have said things are moving faster NHS wise so we are feeling a lot more positive  

Miss Pooh - It sounds like we are only about a month ahead of you so you should get a letter soon. I did phone though so may be a worth a call, they are always helpful when I call. 

Caz x


----------



## Miss pooh (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Caz fingers crossed it's soon!

I'm on tender hooks waiting for the letter. 

Xx


----------



## Hope537 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi all, we were referred for the waiting list in Jan and have had a letter for initial consultation on 1st April DH has handed in a sample in advance. We have started a private cycle so will be in the middle of that when we go though!


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

That is pretty quick - good news Hope! I waited 6 months for that first letter

Where are you having your private cycle? We should also be in the middle of a private cycle when we have our GRI appt. 

Caz x


----------



## Hope537 (Jan 26, 2014)

We're at the GCRM. I panicked at first I case they needed to test for my AMh that day as I will be on stimms by then and didn't know if that would affect things! but when I phoned she didn't mention that and said it was just a consultation to work out what list to go on, prob why they needed DH sample to decide on IVf or ICSI


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Just so everyone is aware, if you have a private cycle and you have Frozen embryo's remaining in the private facility when you reach the top of the NHS waiting list, they will not treat you until you have used those frozen embryo's x


----------



## Hope537 (Jan 26, 2014)

Really? Not heard that from anyone. Im not sure that i am going to disclose that im going private when i go. Will cross that bridge if/when i get to it. Certainly not waiting about for nhs though!


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Most people tend to use any frozen embryo's first but with the waiting times now reducing in Scotland on the NHS this could effect some people if they are not aware of it.  Anyway fingers crossed for you


----------

